#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  كلمـة شكر لك يا أغلى إنسان في حياتي ..والدي العزيز

## M!sS Roro

*الســلام عليـكم ورحمة الله وبركــآآته .. 





اليـوم عيد الام .والعـالم كله بيحتفـل بهـذا اليـوم. ولكن في نظري ليس عيد الام .. انه عيد الاســره.. عيد قاائد هذه الاسره ومحركها الاساسـي ..  .. 


النهرده اول ما صحيت من النوم .. اجتمعت انا وخواتي .. وطلبنا تورته .. وكتبنا عليها .. كل عام وانتي اغلى ام في حياتنا .. بس بيني وبين نفسي .. كنت زعلانه .. لان الام لا تستطيع ان تحقق المعجزات من غير وجود الاب .. الاب هو اساس الاسره .. 

عملنا مفاجاه لماما .. وكلنا قعدنا وسلمنا عليها .. بس بصيت للانسان الي بامووت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه اوووي .. كان مبتسم .. قلتله بابا انته حسيت بالعنصريه .. قال لااااااااااااااااااااا عايز تورته ليا لوحدي ههههههه .. 

رحت وبسته .. وبعتله مسج في موبايله وهوا قاعد معانا .. قلتله .. الله لا يحرمنا منك .. 

بسـراحه .. بابا لييه مكانه خااصه في قلبي .. غير ماما .. انسان متفهم لابعد الحدود .. ودايمن مستحمل شقااوتي .. 


الاب بيتعب وبيشقى .. الاب قلب حنين .. الاب عواطف ومشاعر بس مكبووته .. ما بيعبرش زي الام .. بيزعل بينه وبين نفسه .. الاب ليه هيبه في البيت اذا دخل الكل بيسكت .. واذا قال كلمه الكل بيسمع .. 


ابــوي .. 


انســآآن عصاامي .. انسان دمه خفيف .. بيتحمل كتير اووي .. اذا زعلني يجي يكلمني حتى لو انا الغلطانه .. عمل معايا حاجات كتيره ما عملها مع خواتي كلهم .. انا الوحيده من اخواتي الي اخدت عليه .. كانه صاحبي .. ابووي انسان مثقف اجي اساله عن كل حاجه يعطيني رد مقنع حتى لو في حاجات حساسه .. لو يوم ما شفته اجي وابوسه واسلم عليه وارخم عليه طبعا ههههههه ..

ابووي بيدلعني . ريشه ..  .. 

كل عام وانته بخير يا الغالي .. والله يخليك لنا ولا يحرمنا منك .. احبــك 

كلمــآآت الشـكر كلها .. تقف لك وقفه اجلال وتعظـيم .. لانها قليله جدا في حقك .. 


.. اليــوم انا عايزه انصف الاب .. وقوله .. من غيرك احنا ولا حاجه .. انته ركيزة البيت ..  وكل عاام وابائنا بخيـر ..

ربنا يخليلنا ابائنا .. ويطول في اعمارهم .. ياارب .. 




واخيـرآ وليس اخـرآ .. 

آهـدي لكم آغنية آصالـه .. آسمهـآا .. كلمـة شكــر .. 








اسمعــووها .. واترك لكم المســآآحه .. لتعبرو عن مدى احترآامكم لهذآ الانسان آلكبيـر .. ((الاب))

الكـل يدخل ويكتب لينا لو سطر عن باباه ..* 



واشكر الاخ ايمن خطاب ,, لانه ساعدني على تحميل الاغنيه ,,  :f: 



تـــ ح ــيــآآآتــي :

M!sS RoRo

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ميس رورو


بارك الله في والدك ووالدتك وأسرتك بأكملها

وأتم عليكم نعمة الصحة والستر والسعادة 

وكل عام وكل أم بخير وراحة بال وحب

وكل عام وكل أب بخير وهناء

ورحم الله أمي وأمهاتنا



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*.. الاخ ايـمـن خطـآآب .. 

.. وكل عام وانته بخـيـر ايضــآآ .. النهـرده .. عيد الاب كمـآآن .. عيد الاسره كلهـآآ .. 

الله يرحم .. امهات المسلمين جميعا .. ويغفرلهم .. 

شاكره لك مرورك الجميـل ..*

----------


## لمسه

الاخت العزيزه على قلب لمسه رورو


ماأجـــمل الاب هكذاإنسانا جـمـــيلا

يحــس بك..ويمـــيل إليك...ويحــــبك

يسال عنك يقترب منك يخـــاف عليك

يرعــاك. ..يفـــرح لك..ويســـــعد بك

يؤمن بك. يصدقك. ويحسن الظن بك

الله يخليه لكم اب حنون دووم يارب

ويرحم ابوى  يارب وجميع الملسلمين

سلمتى 




وسلم لنا الوالد




 ::$:

----------


## سوما

مثلما الأم .. منبع ومصدر الحنان والحب والعطاء بلا حدود.. :Girl (3): 
فالأب منبع ومصدر الأمان والحب والعطاء بلا حدود...  ::$: 
فكل منهما منبع الحب والعطاء بلا حدود ولكن يختلفان بأختلاف كيانهما كأمرأة ورجل....  :l: 
وإن كان هناك أب لديه حنان لا ينتهى للأبناءه وربما يظهر أكثر حينما تفقد الأسرة الأم فيكون الأب ويقتبس حنان الأم أيضا ..وأيضا يظهر الأمان لدي المرأة عندما تفقد زوجها لتربي أولادها لتكون لهما الأب والأم معا.. :: 
الأب والأم .. كيان الأسرة وروحها..... :Love:  
أدام الله علينا عافية وسعادة والديناااااااا أن شااء الله  :f2: موضوعك جميل ومعبر يا ميس رورو.. تسلمي ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

:;): 
ماشاء الله عليك ياريم


كلامك جميل جدا

ربنا يقدرنا جميعا لخدماتهم ورد  افضالهم علينا

كنا شياطين  فعلا ::evil:: 

افتكر والدى كان بيقولى انى مرة  طلعت فوق الدولاب  ونطيت وهو مسكنى قبل ما  اقع على السرير

 :Beta2: 

حماية فكرية بقى :Nono: 

ربنا يبارك لنا فيهم باذن الله

تسلمى يا ريم
 :;):

----------


## M!sS Roro

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					




الاخت العزيزه على قلب لمسه رورو


ماأجـــمل الاب هكذاإنسانا جـمـــيلا

يحــس بك..ويمـــيل إليك...ويحــــبك

يسال عنك يقترب منك يخـــاف عليك

يرعــاك. ..يفـــرح لك..ويســـــعد بك

يؤمن بك. يصدقك. ويحسن الظن بك

الله يخليه لكم اب حنون دووم يارب

ويرحم ابوى  يارب وجميع الملسلمين

سلمتى 




وسلم لنا الوالد








واللـه نورت المـوضووع يا اخو لمـسـه .. انته من ريحة من لمسه ..  ..

ويارب يرجع لمسه بالسلامه .. وربنا يخليلك كل احباابـك .. ويديم علينا السـعــآآده يارب ..

وشكرا ليك على الكلام الجميـل ..*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مثلما الأم .. منبع ومصدر الحنان والحب والعطاء بلا حدود..
فالأب منبع ومصدر الأمان والحب والعطاء بلا حدود... 
فكل منهما منبع الحب والعطاء بلا حدود ولكن يختلفان بأختلاف كيانهما كأمرأة ورجل.... 
وإن كان هناك أب لديه حنان لا ينتهى للأبناءه وربما يظهر أكثر حينما تفقد الأسرة الأم فيكون الأب ويقتبس حنان الأم أيضا ..وأيضا يظهر الأمان لدي المرأة عندما تفقد زوجها لتربي أولادها لتكون لهما الأب والأم معا..
الأب والأم .. كيان الأسرة وروحها..... 
أدام الله علينا عافية وسعادة والديناااااااا أن شااء الله موضوعك جميل ومعبر يا ميس رورو.. تسلمي ..


وسـآآم .. 

كلامك جميل جدا .. انا كتبت الموضووع ده .. علشان اعطي للاب حقه كمان في كلمات الشكر والتقدير .لان الاب مكمل لـدور الآم .. 

فعلا زي ما اقلتي الاب كيان الاسـره وروحهــآآ ..  .. 

تسلميلي يا قلبي .. وربنا يخليلنا ابائنا وامهاتنا .. ويرحم امهات واباء المسلمين ..*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					


ماشاء الله عليك ياريم


كلامك جميل جدا

ربنا يقدرنا جميعا لخدماتهم ورد  افضالهم علينا

كنا شياطين  فعلا

افتكر والدى كان بيقولى انى مرة  طلعت فوق الدولاب  ونطيت وهو مسكنى قبل ما  اقع على السرير



حماية فكرية بقى

ربنا يبارك لنا فيهم باذن الله

تسلمى يا ريم




خــآآل بـودو .. 

ههههههههههههه احنا كنا شياطين وعفاريت وكل حاجه  .. دايمن  باسال نفسي لو انا كنت في مكان بابا وماما كنت من زماان طفشت من البيت خخخخخخخخخخخخ .. بس مافيش زي قلب الام والاب  ..






			
				افتكر والدى كان بيقولى انى مرة  طلعت فوق الدولاب  ونطيت وهو مسكنى قبل ما  اقع على السرير
			
		

هههههههههههههههههههه المشكله الي كبرو ولسى عايشين طفولتهم  .. اانا فاكره اني مره ابن جيرانا واد اكبر مني بالعمر جيه لبابا يعيط يشيكله مني  هههههههههههههههههههههه 






			
				ربنا يبارك لنا فيهم باذن الله
			
		

امين يارب ,,  .. اسعدني مرورك .. ابقى هات بودو معاك المره الجايه*

----------


## mada4top

*يخرب عقلك ياريم* 

*خلتيني اعيط يابنتي ههههه بجد بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع*

*وعندك حق في كل كلمه قلتيها بجد* 

*بصي ياستي انا هطول شويه يعني معلش*

*ابويا راجل طيب جدا جدا جدا وراجل عصامي عمل نفس بنفسه اتعلم في بلد كان هو الوحيد اللي* 

*في الجامعة فيها هو محايب برضو ومع انه الاخ الوسطاني لعمامي ساعدهم ووقف جنبهم اتعلم*

*ووصل لمدير عام ووكيل وزارة بشركة المياة وحاليا طلع معاش شهر 12 اللي فات ابويا ده راجل من الصالحين المصحف* 
*والصلاة هم حياته* 

*ومش بقول كده عشان ابويا لاء والله فعلا وانا بقول كده لاني حسيت ان ده واجب عليا اني اتكلم عنه حتي لو مع ناس ما تعرفوش*

*عمره ما زعل حد فينا ولا ضرب حد فينا ومتفاهم جدا جدا معايا انا واخواتي وكمان كان بيدلعنا بس بحدود وعمري ما قلتله انا عايز*

*الحاجه دي الا جبهالي اقسم بالله ان في حاجات كانت بتجيني قبل ما اطلبها* 

*ربنا يخليه ويديلو الصحة يارب وكمان امي ربنا يبارك فيها ويديها الصحة من غيرها احنا ولا حاجه*

*شكرا ياريم علي الموضوع ده اللي خلاني اتكلم عن اجمل حاجه في حياتي امي وابويا*

*بس خليكي جادعة بقي واعملي موضوع عن الاخوات عشان مافيش حد يزعل هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اليـوم عيد الام .والعـالم كله بيحتفـل بهـذا اليـوم. ولكن في نظري ليس عيد الام .. انه عيد الاســره.. عيد قاائد هذه الاسره ومحركها الاساسـي .. ..*  
> 
> *النهرده اول ما صحيت من النوم .. اجتمعت انا وخواتي .. وطلبنا تورته .. وكتبنا عليها .. كل عام وانتي اغلى ام في حياتنا .. بس بيني وبين نفسي .. كنت زعلانه .. لان الام لا تستطيع ان تحقق المعجزات من غير وجود الاب .. الاب هو اساس الاسره ..*  
> *عملنا مفاجاه لماما .. وكلنا قعدنا وسلمنا عليها .. بس بصيت للانسان الي بامووت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه اوووي .. كان مبتسم .. قلتله بابا انته حسيت بالعنصريه .. قال لااااااااااااااااااااا عايز تورته ليا لوحدي ههههههه ..*  
> *رحت وبسته .. وبعتله مسج في موبايله وهوا قاعد معانا .. قلتله .. الله لا يحرمنا منك ..*  
> *بسـراحه .. بابا لييه مكانه خااصه في قلبي .. غير ماما .. انسان متفهم لابعد الحدود .. ودايمن مستحمل شقااوتي ..*  
> 
> *الاب بيتعب وبيشقى .. الاب قلب حنين .. الاب عواطف ومشاعر بس مكبووته .. ما بيعبرش زي الام .. بيزعل بينه وبين نفسه .. الاب ليه هيبه في البيت اذا دخل الكل بيسكت .. واذا قال كلمه الكل بيسمع ..*  
> 
> ...


لا تقولوا عيد الأم أو حتى عيد الأسرة نحن كمسلمين موحدين بالله ونشهد أن محمدا رسول الله لا أعياد لنا إلا عيدى الفطر و الأضحى ومادون ذلك ما هو إلا أيام نحتفل بيها كيوم الأم أو يوم الأسرة كلها إبتداءا بالأم والأب ومرورا بالأخوة والأخوات والعمة والعم والجدة والجد والخالة والخال الأحياء منهم ولنتذكر الأموات منهم ولنحتضن المسنين والمسنات منهم فى أحضاننا كما إحتضنونا هم فى أحضانهم عندما كنا صغارا ولا نتركهم أبدا بين الجدران الباردة لدور المسنين والعجزة!

----------


## لمسه

> لا تقولوا عيد الأم أو حتى عيد الأسرة نحن كمسلمين موحدين بالله ونشهد أن محمدا رسول الله لا أعياد لنا إلا عيدى الفطر و الأضحى ومادون ذلك ما هو إلا أيام نحتفل بيها كيوم الأم أو يوم الأسرة كلها إبتداءا بالأم والأب ومرورا بالأخوة والأخوات والعمة والعم والجدة والجد والخالة والخال الأحياء منهم ولنتذكر الأموات منهم ولنحتضن المسنين والمسنات منهم فى أحضاننا كما إحتضنونا هم فى أحضانهم عندما كنا صغارا ولا نتركهم أبدا بين الجدران الباردة لدور المسنين والعجزة!



 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

 :good:  ::h::  :good:  ::h::  ::h::  :good:

----------


## فراشة

أختى الفاضلة رورو

عندما قرأت موضوعك وانت تتكلمين عن أبيك احسست انك تتكلمين عن أبى
فكل ماقلتيه من صفات كانت موجودة فيه
حتى العلاقة الخاصة التى كانت بيننا من صداقة وحب واحترام 
لدرجة انى كنت احيانا اشعر انه أبنى وليس ابى
لذا فقده كان ومازال مؤلم جدا لى
بارك الله لك فى والدك ووالدتك ومتعهما بصحتهما واسماعهما وابصارهما مااحياهما وجعله الوارث منهما
ورحم الله موتانا وموتى المسلمين اجمعين 
آآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
ودمتى بخير

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


 


*ღ♥ღبحبكم ووحشتونى قوى لمسه ღ♥ღ*
*وإحنا كمان بنحبك يا لمسه*
*وربنا يشفيكى* 
*وترجعى للمنتدى*
*فى أسرع وقت بإذن الله*
*علشان كلنا نغنى مع بعض*
*سالمه يا سلامه*
*رحنا وجينا بالسلامه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياااااااااااااه يا ريم 
بجد تسلم إيدك على الموضوع الرائع ده
خلاني أعيط عشان بابا وحشني عشان هو مسافر 
بابا أو عدول حبيب قلبي بجد انا مقدرش اتخيل دنيتي من غيره إزاي 
بحس إن هو كمان إبني بجد والله 
بنتكلم مع بعض كتيييييير وبنهزر كتير كتير 
لدرجة إن أحيانا ماما بتعتقد إننا بنعمل عليها خطط  :: 
مش هنسى ساعة ما رجلي إتكسرت كان يا عيني طالع نازل بيه السلالم لحد ما ظهره إنقسم 
ربنا يخليهولي يا رب ومش يحرمني منه أبداً 
وبمناسبة الدلع بقى بابا دايماً يقوللي يا لوله بتشديد اللام الثانيه  :: 
معرفش إيه علاقة سارة بلوله بس ما علينا  :: 
بس ميرسي عالموضوع يا قطتي 
وربنا يخليلك باباكي يا رب ومش يحرمك منه أبداً

----------


## M!sS Roro

[QUOTE][CENTER]*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mada4top
					

يخرب عقلك ياريم 

خلتيني اعيط يابنتي ههههه بجد بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع


  .. 

مــآآدآ

... الموضووع مش هايكون رائع االا بمرور اعضااء حلوين زيكم .صل انا باتبسط لما باشوف اسمك موجود في مواضيعي .  .. 

بس معلش ما عنديش كلينكس علشان تمسح دموعك هههههههههههههه 





			
				بصي ياستي انا هطول شويه يعني معلش
			
		


خد راحتك يا فندم ..البيت بيتك .. 





			
				ابويا راجل طيب جدا جدا جدا وراجل عصامي عمل نفس بنفسه اتعلم في بلد كان هو الوحيد اللي 

في الجامعة فيها هو محايب برضو ومع انه الاخ الوسطاني لعمامي ساعدهم ووقف جنبهم اتعلم

ووصل لمدير عام ووكيل وزارة بشركة المياة وحاليا طلع معاش شهر 12 اللي فات ابويا ده راجل من الصالحين المصحف 
والصلاة هم حياته 

ومش بقول كده عشان ابويا لاء والله فعلا وانا بقول كده لاني حسيت ان ده واجب عليا اني اتكلم عنه حتي لو مع ناس ما تعرفوش

عمره ما زعل حد فينا ولا ضرب حد فينا ومتفاهم جدا جدا معايا انا واخواتي وكمان كان بيدلعنا بس بحدود وعمري ما قلتله انا عايز

الحاجه دي الا جبهالي اقسم بالله ان في حاجات كانت بتجيني قبل ما اطلبها 

ربنا يخليه ويديلو الصحة يارب وكمان امي ربنا يبارك فيها ويديها الصحة من غيرها احنا ولا حاجه



لله ياا مااااااااااااااد والله كلام جميل جدا .. ربنا يخليلك ابووك ويطول في عمره .. اكبر نجاح حققه ابووك انه جاب ولد صالح زيك .. والله مش نفااق يا محمد ..انته عضو محبوب بينا ودمك خفيف .وانسان معتمد على نفسه .. وكمان حجيت انته وابووك ..  ربنا يخليلك والديك ويطول في اعمارهم ويديم عليهم الصحه .. 



اسعدني مرورك يا محمد .. وشكرا ليك ..*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*تسلم ايدك يا رورو على الموضوع فعلا تحفه طبعا وبدون نقاش* 
*لان طبعا الاب له دو و معزه خاصه جدا الى قلبى خاصه لانى الوحيده و مع ذلك هو متفاهم معايا وربنا يخاليه و للكل يارب* 
*هو اكيد عيد الاسره كلها بس سبحان الله وضع الله الجنه تحت اقدام الامهات لذلك فهى لها معزه خاصه* 
*فالرسول عليه الصلاه و السلام يقول عند موت الام لاحد الصحابه* 
*ماتت التى كنت تكرم من اجلها* 
*و هذا لا يقلل من مكانه الاب ولكن الام سبحان الله لها معزه اكبر و فى النهايه لا تكتمل منظومه الاسره بدون الاب و الام* 
*فنحن ندعو الله بان يرحمه ويرضى عنهم و يغفر لهم ويعطيهم طول العمر*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*عمــو جمال الشـربيني ..  






			
				لا تقولوا عيد الأم أو حتى عيد الأسرة نحن كمسلمين موحدين بالله ونشهد أن محمدا رسول الله لا أعياد لنا إلا عيدى الفطر و الأضحى ومادون ذلك ما هو إلا أيام نحتفل بيها كيوم الأم أو يوم الأسرة كلها إبتداءا بالأم والأب ومرورا بالأخوة والأخوات والعمة والعم والجدة والجد والخالة والخال الأحياء منهم ولنتذكر الأموات منهم ولنحتضن المسنين والمسنات منهم فى أحضاننا كما إحتضنونا هم فى أحضانهم عندما كنا صغارا ولا نتركهم أبدا بين الجدران الباردة لدور المسنين والعجزة!
			
		

كل سنه وانته طيب .. كلامك اثر فيني جدا .. ويارب يهدي كل ابن عااق وضع والده او والدته في دار المسنين ..

وشكرا ليك يا عمووو . .*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*



			
				أختى الفاضلة رورو

عندما قرأت موضوعك وانت تتكلمين عن أبيك احسست انك تتكلمين عن أبى
فكل ماقلتيه من صفات كانت موجودة فيه
حتى العلاقة الخاصة التى كانت بيننا من صداقة وحب واحترام 
لدرجة انى كنت احيانا اشعر انه أبنى وليس ابى
لذا فقده كان ومازال مؤلم جدا لى
بارك الله لك فى والدك ووالدتك ومتعهما بصحتهما واسماعهما وابصارهما مااحياهما وجعله الوارث منهما
ورحم الله موتانا وموتى المسلمين اجمعين 
آآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
ودمتى بخير
			
		


فــراشه .. اختي الغاليه .. 

الوالدين يكونون موجودين بيننا وعايشين في قلوبنا حتى بعد وفاتهما عن طريق الابن الصالح .. يارب اجعلنا من الصالحين .. وجعل مثوى اباباء وامهات المسلمين الجنه اميين يارب .. 

جزاك الله خير .. *

----------


## M!sS Roro

*مصـراويه جدا .. ساارونه حببتي ..  






			
				ياااااااااااااه يا ريم 
بجد تسلم إيدك على الموضوع الرائع ده
خلاني أعيط عشان بابا وحشني عشان هو مسافر
			
		

الله يسلمك يا ختشي .. يعني قلبت عليكي المواجع ههههههههه .. تيب وانتي كمان هاقولك ماعنديش كلينكس 
ربنا يرجعهولك بالسلااااااامه .. 





			
				بابا أو عدول حبيب قلبي بجد انا مقدرش اتخيل دنيتي من غيره إزاي 
بحس إن هو كمان إبني بجد والله 
بنتكلم مع بعض كتيييييير وبنهزر كتير كتير 
لدرجة إن أحيانا ماما بتعتقد إننا بنعمل عليها خطط
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتيني لما قعدت مع بابا بس كنا فعلا بنعمل خطط ونضحك على ماما كنا بنغيظها شوويه .. بس حلووووووووووه عدوله ديه هع هع





			
				مش هنسى ساعة ما رجلي إتكسرت كان يا عيني طالع نازل بيه السلالم لحد ما ظهره إنقسم 
ربنا يخليهولي يا رب ومش يحرمني منه أبداً
			
		

اميييييييين يارب .. ويديم عليه الصحه .. ويطول في عمره .. 





			
				وبمناسبة الدلع بقى بابا دايماً يقوللي يا لوله بتشديد اللام الثانيه 
معرفش إيه علاقة سارة بلوله بس ما علينا 
بس ميرسي عالموضوع يا قطتي
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هما مالهم على الدلع الغريب ده .. لوله وريشه  اعتقد في تشابه اسمااء خخخخخخخخخخخ






			
				وربنا يخليلك باباكي يا رب ومش يحرمك منه أبداً
			
		

امين يارب .. وميرسووو يا سارونه على المرور ..*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*النجمـة الحــآآئره .. 





			
				تسلم ايدك يا رورو على الموضوع فعلا تحفه طبعا وبدون نقاش 
لان طبعا الاب له دو و معزه خاصه جدا الى قلبى خاصه لانى الوحيده و مع ذلك هو متفاهم معايا وربنا يخاليه و للكل يارب 
هو اكيد عيد الاسره كلها بس سبحان الله وضع الله الجنه تحت اقدام الامهات لذلك فهى لها معزه خاصه 
فالرسول عليه الصلاه و السلام يقول عند موت الام لاحد الصحابه 
ماتت التى كنت تكرم من اجلها 
و هذا لا يقلل من مكانه الاب ولكن الام سبحان الله لها معزه اكبر و فى النهايه لا تكتمل منظومه الاسره بدون الاب و الام 
فنحن ندعو الله بان يرحمه ويرضى عنهم و يغفر لهم ويعطيهم طول العمر
			
		

بس لازم نصف الاب ولو شويه .. ونبنيله حبنا ولو بكلمات شكر بسيطه ..  ..

وميرسي ليكي يا موووني على المرور الجميل .. امين يارب يطول في اعمار والدينا ..*

----------

